# Köderfische am Fluss fangen



## Spectre92 (9. August 2011)

Hallo,

wie fängt man denn am besten köderfische am fluss? 

welche montage nimmt man da (Vorfachdicke, Hakengröße,etc.)?

Viele Grüße!#h


----------



## Tradnats (9. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

Hallo,

am Besten wäre es, wenn du ein paar Infos zum Gewässer preisgibst.

lG


----------



## Pikebite (9. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

Eine leichte Posenmontage klappt fast überall. Pose 3 Gramm, 12er bis 14er Vorfach und Haken zwischen Größe 14 und 16.

Angel nah am Ufer und füttere ein wenig an, dann wird es hinhauen.


----------



## mirko1988 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

Pose 0,5g und ein 20er Haken.
Als Köder eignen sich Maden oder kleine Würmer.
Ich angel fast ausschließlich mit kleinen Würmern auf Rotaugen und Ukelei.


----------



## thomsen3 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

nimm ne stippe und hol dir pa fertigangeln und ne büchse maden....


----------



## Heringskiller89 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

Stippe ist schon nicht schlecht würd aber eine mit rolle nehmen da auch mal ne fette Bleie oder ne barbe drauf gehen kann.
Ansonsten 0,20er Hauptschnur und 0,16er Vorfach mit nen 16er Hacken u8nd drei maden leuft sogut wie immer.
Hab darauf auch schonmal nen 50er Karpfen Gafang.

Vieleicht noch ne hand voll Futter Hinterher und die sache leuft.


----------



## Smanhu (9. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> nimm ne stippe und hol dir pa fertigangeln und ne büchse maden....



Hey,

ich machs auch so. Hab da ne 12€ Stipprute. Absolut ausreichend.

Gruß


----------



## Spectre92 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

ich wollte es am neckar probieren, ist also relativ trüb, aber die fliesgeschwindigkeit geht...

gibt es schon fertige vorfächer zu kaufen?


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

vorfächer oder ganze stipmontagen? aber eigentlich wurschd, gibts beides fertig... wenn du selber bastelst, bist allerdings flexibler was tiefe etc angeht... vorfach natürlich fertig kaufen!


----------



## Downbeat (9. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

Warum sollte man Vorfächer natürlich fertig kaufen? Da ist man ebenfalls beim selber binden recht flexibel, zugegeben ist es Geschmackssache.

Ich fange in letzte Zeit meine Köfis gern mit der Matchrute und 1gr Stipppose oder 3gr Waggler und 16er oder 18er Haken mit einer Made.


----------



## Spectre92 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

ok, dann werde ich es mal ausprobieren...

eine klöeine frage noch...wie tötet ihr die kleinen fische waidgerecht?


----------



## Donnerkrähe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

Hallo,
Zwei drei kräftige Schnipser auf den Kopf sollten genügen.


----------



## Spectre92 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Köderfische am Fluss fangen*

ok...

ach und wie groß sollten sie denn sein?


----------

